# Here's My Dilemma, What Would You Do?



## mikemcglothlin (Mar 29, 2012)

Next some opinions from those with more experience. Truck is a 2010 Dodge Ram 1500 2WD with 5.7 and 3.21 gears. Quad Cab SLT Bighorn. Brochure shows only 5800 lb towing capacity. Trailer we really want is a 2013 Outback 250RS with a listed shipping weight (Dry weight mimus propane and battery?) of a little over 5900 lbs. Would be me, wife and kids 10 and 13. Thought we had to go down to a 210RS ar around 4900 lbs. We don't dry camp so we wouldn't be carrying extra water weight or a generator. As I see it, the options are to go with the 210RS, change the gears to 3.55 (would increase tow capacity to 7800 lbs) or get a new truck. Don't want to get a new truck if I can avoid it as it only has 16,000 miles and If I changed I'd get a 4WD, similarly equipped and I know that will be probably $8-10K out of pocket. Any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ouch! Considering the current numbers your not going to want to tow that camper with your truck. If the current tow capacity is 5800, that capacity is usually calculated with a driver and a full tank of gas. You'll need to subtract the weight of the rest of your family and any cargo in the truck from its towing capacity, making your numbers even worse, in this case.

In my opinion you need to change the gears, and mind your loading. Check your wheel base too to see if it is compatible with the length of your trailer and find out what your Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating is(GCVWR the max combined weight of truck and trailer.) You should find that in the brochure or owners manual. It could be printed on the drivers door jam as well.

Eric


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Unfortunately it sounds like you would be over weight for both of the campers mentioned. You want to use the gcvw of the trailer when looking at tow ratings. Most of the time once you load up with propane, batteries, options, and all of your stuff your going to be much closer to the gcvw then the dry weight.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

i Have the 2010 ram 1500 st quad cab 4x4 with 5.7 and 3.55. book says 8400# towing and my trailer is 5600# empty with 2200# payload in trailer. as far as the truck handling the trailer mine has no problems. if your going to replace the gears and want to feel good i would just go ahead and do the 4.1 and get close to 10000# towing. Just make sure you put most of your weight in the trailer. The payload on your truck is probable close to mine and with everything i have on the truck before tong weight, i probable only have around 500# before I'm over my gvwr rating on mine.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

It sounds like the suspension is adequate for the 250RS, but your current rear gears are what's limiting you the most. If you don't plan to tow long distances or in hilly or mountainous country, you may be able to get away with towing in 4th gear (assuming yours has a five speed) instead of overdrive. That would give you a better overall gear ratio than overdrive with 4.10s. Just a thought!


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

the 2010 ram has a 5"6" speed with double over drive model 545RFE
Gear	545RFE
1 3.00
2	1.67
3*	1.50
4	1.00
5	0.75
6 .067
Reverse 3.00**


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I would use the the oem gear ratio for the dodge 1500 (3:92)I dont think dodge put 4:10's in the 1500's.You will also need the ecm reflashed for the gear change.Hope this helps.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Changing the rears and re-programming is the best option from a cost perspective.

Trading the truck in for a new diesel is the best overall option, and gives you the most upside potential down the road. Far better fuel mileage overall and longevity.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

duggy said:


> It sounds like the suspension is adequate for the 250RS, but your current rear gears are what's limiting you the most. If you don't plan to tow long distances or in hilly or mountainous country, you may be able to get away with towing in 4th gear (assuming yours has a five speed) instead of overdrive. That would give you a better overall gear ratio than overdrive with 4.10s. Just a thought!


According to the gear ratios provided by Sulvester10, running in 4th would be a 1:1 gear like a transmission without overdrive. That would give you a final drive ratio of 3.21:1 with your current rear gears. If you changed the rear gears to 3.92s and drove in overdrive, you would have a final drive ratio of 2.63:1, so unless you choose to drive in something less than 6th, you would actually have less towing power. By using the current rear gears, obviously you would save the cost of switching the gears and reprogramming the computer. You would also avoid paying the penalty of poorer gas mileage when you're not towing. If the truck is going to see a lot of miles towing, compared to not many miles as a daily driver, I'd go ahead and change the gears. If the bulk of the trucks use will be without the trailer in tow, I'd consider trying my suggestion and see how it works, before spending a fair chunk of money.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

A good source for dodge info is www.allpar.com and tow and payload rating http://www.rambodybuilder.com/2010/docs/ram/rammlup1500.pdf 
Also the 545RFE is a six speed but the driver can only select five of the six gears. the 1.5 gear can only be used when the computer wants it. on the 2012 ram they change the model number of the trans and made it where you could select the extra gear but no hardware changes.


----------

